# Become A Trained Severe Weather Spotter: Easier than you think!



## DoctorZ (Oct 30, 2018)

So you're out there on the road, rails, or body of water. No matter where you are you're going to experience weather. Wouldn't it be nice to know how to read the sky and know what's coming? Also, wouldn't be cool if you could actually help save lives by reporting any severe weather you witness?

Well that's what volunteer SkyWarn weather spotters do. In fact, the National Weather Service (NWS) only issues severe weather warnings based on TWO sources:
1. Radar.
2. Trained Weather Spotters!

Training to become a Certified Weather Spotter is usually FREE, and only requires attending a four hour class, once every two years. Trained spotters receive a Spotter Number or ID, toll-free direct phone number to the NWS, or if you're a licensed Ham Radio Operator, you'll get a listing of frequencies you can report your conditions on.

Storm spotting can be done ANYWHERE. Yep, from home, from your car, from your bike, from the boat, from the rail car, from your camp site--ANYWHERE. You will also learn when it's time to retreat and seek shelter, and what various cloud formations mean. Understanding storm structure can aid you in avoiding the worse area of the storm if you're mobile enough.

Finally it does not matter if you are not in your home location to report severe weather conditions. If you live in Miami, FL and are riding a freight thru Idaho, and see a "Reportable Condition" you can simply call the 800 phone number, give them your location and what you see, and it will be relayed to the proper Weather Service Office!

Here's a link to get started: https://www.skywarn.org/

I'm both a Storm Chaser and a Certified Severe Weather (SkyWarn) Spotter. If you have any questions about this you can post them here.


----------



## otch0z (Oct 30, 2018)

This is so cool ! I wish I could do the thing just to be able to say "I am a storm chaser". So badass ! 
Do you think there's something similar in Canada ? Wouldn't it be logical that the two countries put their infos together as they're so close ?


----------



## DoctorZ (Oct 30, 2018)

otch0z said:


> This is so cool ! I wish I could do the thing just to be able to say "I am a storm chaser". So badass !
> Do you think there's something similar in Canada ? Wouldn't it be logical that the two countries put their infos together as they're so close ?



Actually there is! It's called CanWarn, but you will need to become a licensed Ham Radio Operator first. Getting your Ham License is pretty easy and very cheap. Your Ham License is valid to operate in the States too due to a recipricol agreement between our Governments.

For more information on CanWarn check out their web site:
http://www.ecoa.ca/canwarn.shtml


----------

